# Need speedometer help please



## Evans200 (Jan 25, 2015)

I want to replace the cloudy lens on this Higgins speedometer but don't know how to remove the chrome bezel. Any help will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 25, 2015)

Try polishing the lens with toothpaste first.


----------



## Evans200 (Jan 25, 2015)

Tried toothpaste just now. Didn't really help, but it smells nice. Appreciate the tip though, thanks.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 25, 2015)

Make sure it is the gritty kind. Brasso can also help.


----------



## Duck (Jan 25, 2015)

Novus Plastic Polish; can't imagine life without the stuff, anymore.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 25, 2015)

I've tried a few times to clean up a speedo lens that looked like that. Since the speedo is not sealed the inside of the lens will also need to be cleaned, so it needs to come off.


----------



## Djshakes (Feb 26, 2015)

You need some sheet metal that you can wrap around the speedo just under the bezel. The sheet metal needs to be deeper than the speedo housing.  Once you have it wrapped bang it on your workbench and the weight of the speedo will eventually knock off the bezel.  Replace lens and gently tap bezel back on with rubber or plastic hammer.


----------



## rodeo1988 (Feb 26, 2015)

Send it to me and I put new lens and new lube grease in all gears inside and if you wanted I resetting to 0000 miles 8)


----------

